# Вопросы-ответы > Межконфессиональный диалог >  Каким должном быть отношение вайшнавов к христианству и другим религия

## Aniruddha das

Шрила Прабхупада:

Относительно твоего вопроса о Господе Иисусе Христе, мы принимаем его как шактйавеша-аватару. Господь Будда тоже в этой категории. Господь Будда упоминается в Шримад Бхагаватам, как воплощение Бога, но тем не менее вайшнавы не принимают его философию, которая классифицируется как атеизм. Подобным образом, даже если мы принимаем Господа Иисуса Христа как шактйавеша-аватару, это не значит, что мы должны принимать его философию. Но мы должны выражать ему почтение. Относительно книг типа Евангелие эпохи водолея и даже Заветов, мы не можем принять их как авторитетные, поскольку иногда становится известно, что там содержатся слова, сказанные в действительности не Христом, а утверждения сделанные его преданными. Например, в 10 заповедях ясно сказано: "Не убий", но какой-то епископ в Бостоне изменил это на "Не убивай человека". Это значит, епископ хочет сохранить забой животных. Не беспокойся обо всех этих книгах. Мы уважаем всех этих великих проповедников, но нам не нужно изучать их книги, разве что для справки. Мы должны налегать на нашу философию, как полюбить Бога. Наш метод прост. У нас тоже есть много книг, поэтому лучше для нас заниматься собственным делом, чем отвлекаться на изучение других книг. Господь Чайтанья недвусмысленно запрещал это. В конце концов, сознанию Кришны по крайней мере 120 миллионов лет. Ничто не может сравниться с нашей философией, ни по древности, ни по философии, ни по этике, науке, нравственности и т.д., все в правильном видении и одобренное великими непоколебимыми ачарьями.

Что касается других, их даже нельзя сравнивать. Например, если Господь Иисус Христос сказал:" Не убий" или "Не убивай людей" людям, это показывает не очень хорошее социальное устройство у тех, к кому он обращался. Наша философия выше всех этих вещей. Например, мы предписываем нашим ученикам воздерживаться от незаконного секса, мясоедения, азартных игр и одурманивающих средств, но это не самоцель. Подлинная цель в том, чтобы служить Кришне и пожертвовать всем ради Него. И чтобы научиться этому трансцендентному искусству у нас есть множество книг. Итак вывод такой, вместо того, чтобы отвлекаться на чтение этих неавторитетных книг, лучше направить свое внимание на авторитетные вайшнавские писания. Эти писания буддистов и христиан могут быть словами Бога, но тем не менее, они не всегда применимы к нам. Это подобно тому, что царь может издавать указы и устанавливать правила для преступников в тюрьме, но для хороших граждан, за пределами тюрьмы, эти правила не обязательно применимы. Эти христианские и буддисткие писания были даны другому классу людей, и нам не нужно тратить время на изучение их доктрин. Ты должен читать наши книги снова и снова, и насколько возможно старайся не вступать в полемику. Нас не занимает никакая другая религия. наша религия - стать слугой слуги слуги Кришны.

Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады Хамсадуте, 02.11.69

(перевод мой)

а вот оригинал:


69-11 "Regarding your question about Lord Jesus Christ, we accept him as a saktyavesa-avatara. Lord Buddha is in the same category also. Lord Buddha is mentioned specifically in the Srimad-Bhagavatam as incarnation of Godhead, and yet Vaisnavas do not accept his philosophy which is classified as atheism. Similarly, even if we accept Lord Jesus Christ as saktyavesa-avatara it doesn't mean that we have to accept his philosophy. But we have all respects for him without fail. Regarding books like Aquarian Gospel or even the Testaments, we cannot accept them as authorities because sometimes it is learnt that the words are not actually spoken by Christ but they are so set up by the devotees. For example, in the ten commandments it is clearly stated, 'Thou shall not kill' but some bishop in Boston has changed it to Thou shall not murder.' This means the bishop wants to keep hold for animal slaughter. So don't bother about all these literatures. We have all respect for these great preachers, but we do not require to study books save and for some reference. We must push on our philosophy how to love God. Our process is simple. We have got volumes of books also, so it is better for us to mind our own business than to divert our attention in the studies of other books. This was definitely forbidden by Lord Caitanya. After all, Krsna consciousness philosophy is as old as 120 million years at the least. So nothing can be compared with our philosophy either in the matter of antiquity, philosophy, ethics, science, morality, etc, all in correct vision and approved by great stalwart acaryas.



So far others are concerned, they cannot be compared even. For example, if Lord Jesus Christ said, 'Thou shall not kill' or 'Thou shall not murder' to the people it does not reflect very good social structure of the audience. Our philosophy is above all these things. Just like we prescribe to our students no illicit sex life, no meat-eating, no gambling, no intoxication, but they are not ends in themselves. The real end is how to serve Krsna and sacrifice everything for Him. And to learn this transcendental art we have got so many volumes of books. So the summary is that instead of diverting our attention to read such unauthorized books, better to pay our attention to more authorized Vaisnava literature. These scriptures of the Buddhists and Christians may be the words of God, but still they are not always applicable to us. It is just like a king may give some rules and regulations for some criminals in prison, but for the good citizens out of the prison these rules are not necessarily applicable. So these Christian and Buddhist scriptures were delivered for a different class of men, and we needn't spend our time in studying their doctrines. You should read our own books over and over again and as far as possible do not try and enter into controversy. We do not concern ourselves with any other religion. Our religion is to become the servant of the servant of the servant of Krsna." (SPL to Hamsaduta, 2nd November, 1969)

----------

